# .45 acp vs. .45 auto



## undericeking

What is the difference ammo-wise between the .45 acp and the regular .45 auto if any. I'm assuming for the acp you need "acp" ammo? I wouldn't think 45 auto would work in an acp. I apologize for the stupid question in advance so keep the flaming to a minimum... 

thanks

BTW my father in law just picked up a little desert eagle .45 acp - that's why I'm asking


----------



## Plainsman

People simply use the names interchangeably. They are the same cartridge. There was a old 45 auto rimmed. It is in some of my old reloading manuals, but not the new ones. I don't think I have ever seen that cartridge on a store shelf. Obsolete now I would guess.


----------



## undericeking

Thanks plainsman...


----------



## Swifty56

Plainsman said:


> People simply use the names interchangeably. They are the same cartridge. There was a old 45 auto rimmed. It is in some of my old reloading manuals, but not the new ones. I don't think I have ever seen that cartridge on a store shelf. Obsolete now I would guess.


Actually the 45 Auto rimmed was used for wheel guns, six shot revolvers, but for the most part has disappeared with the advent of half moon clips allowing one to shoot 45 acp in 45 Auto rimmed revolvers.

Swifty


----------



## darkgael

.45 ACP = .45 *Auto*matic Colt Pistol.

.45 Auto Rim brass is still available. Regular .45 ACP dies and bullets work. You just need a .45 ACP revolver.
Pete


----------



## Plainsman

Swifty56 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> People simply use the names interchangeably. They are the same cartridge. There was a old 45 auto rimmed. It is in some of my old reloading manuals, but not the new ones. I don't think I have ever seen that cartridge on a store shelf. Obsolete now I would guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the 45 Auto rimmed was used for wheel guns, six shot revolvers, but for the most part has disappeared with the advent of half moon clips allowing one to shoot 45 acp in 45 Auto rimmed revolvers.
> 
> Swifty
Click to expand...

Ya, I know, but why make things that are slightly confusing even more so.


----------



## Lakota

Yes on the .45 rimmed. I have both the Model 25 S&W and shoot w/ 1/2 moon clips or full moon; and of course 1911 w/ .45ACP=Automatic Colt Pistol


----------

